# It started with rocks...



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

.... ADA substrate, actually. I've been trying to get a hold of a few bags, trying to decide whether I should just get it shipped or drive up to SF. Then I did a little more research, and learned from a few super cool people that I don't need it to grow toninas. So I bought a disposable camera instead. Well, a "disposable" digital camera.

And by disposable, I mean that I don't have to feel guilty if I break it or lose it. A big monetary difference between the digital SLR I already have and this new point and shoot.

Here are some shots with my new toy:








Check out the heinous leaf mutilation on this dwarf lobelia!

Is it some kind of deficiency??? A flesh-eating bacteria???

Here's the real culprit:









What a little monster!









And just for kicks:









Yeah, I'm liking this new camera.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Axolotl's are cool!.. My LFS had one and I almost got it... Nice pics!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, for someone who's not current on 'fish', what is that?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Bert H said:


> OK, for someone who's not current on 'fish', what is that?


Micropterus salmoides bait :lol:


----------

